# China is secretly imprisoning close to 1 million people [Uighur Muslims]



## longknife

Is it that they are not going to tolerate the imposition of Sharia?

_Hundreds of thousands, and potentially more than one million, people have been caught up in China's "re-education camps" over the last year._

_The camps, which operate outside the courts, are designed to indoctrinate ethnic minority Uighurs and force them to reject their religious beliefs._

_Bids for constructing or renovating these centers, as well as staff job ads, provide clear evidence of the purpose and scale of these re-education programs._

_Uighurs face constant surveillance in Xinjiang, which experts consider a testing ground for the a wider surveillance state._

Much more @ China is secretly imprisoning close to 1 million people — but they've left 2 big pieces of evidence behind


----------



## Coyote

Or is it because they are a totalitarian state that jails political, ethnic, civil rights and pro-democracy dissadents?


----------



## Montrovant

Yeah....of the two choices so far given, I'd have to go with option 2 as the more likely one.


----------



## Unkotare

"Secretly"?

???


----------



## Lewdog

China is also a HUGE seller of human organs on the Black Market.  Guess where they get the organs from?


----------



## fncceo

Doesn’t seem like much of a secret


----------



## Sunni Man

The Chinese government has been oppressing the Uighurs for decades.

They have even declared that Uighurs were not allowed to fast during Ramadan, and have spies watching people at work to see who is skipping meals. Those found to be fasting face arrest and jail time.   .....


----------



## Sunni Man

Because the Uighur people are of Turkic ethnicity. They face extreme racial prejudice from the Mandarin ruling class Chinese.  ....


----------



## Sunni Man

The Chinese government has taken a page out of the old Soviet Russian playbook, and has started annexing Uighur land, and giving it to ethnic Chinese people to populate. As a way of breaking up and weakening Uighur culture and society.   ...


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> The Chinese government has taken a page out of the old Soviet Russian playbook, and has started annexing Uighur land, and giving it to ethnic Chinese people to populate. As a way of breaking up and weakening Uighur culture and society.   ...





Sunni Man said:


> The Chinese government has taken a page out of the old Soviet Russian playbook, and has started annexing Uighur land, and giving it to ethnic Chinese people to populate. As a way of breaking up and weakening Uighur culture and society.   ...



Kinda like a page from the Koran.   For even
more effective ethnic cleansing---they should
generate a  PACT OF OMAR kind of thing


----------



## Sunni Man

irosie91 said:


> Kinda like a page from the Koran.   For even more effective ethnic cleansing---they should
> generate a  PACT OF OMAR kind of thing


My idiot stalker always shows up to spew her nonsense whenever I post.  ...


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like a page from the Koran.   For even more effective ethnic cleansing---they should
> generate a  PACT OF OMAR kind of thing
> 
> 
> 
> My idiot stalker always shows up to spew her nonsense whenever I post.  ...
Click to expand...


you got something against the PACT OF OMAR---sunni, dear?


----------



## Coyote

Funny thing...it sounds like the OP actually approves of the idea of imprisoning people who have done nothing wrong simply because of their religious or ethnic backgrounds.

Very totalitarian.


----------



## TNHarley

Coyote said:


> Funny thing...it sounds like the OP actually approves of the idea of imprisoning people who have done nothing wrong simply because of their religious or ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Very totalitarian.


Millions of Americans approve of FDR doing it to american citizens. Even more approved of lincoln imprisoning dissenters. Even raping and murdering them. So why not?


----------



## Coyote

TNHarley said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing...it sounds like the OP actually approves of the idea of imprisoning people who have done nothing wrong simply because of their religious or ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Very totalitarian.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans approve of FDR doing it to american citizens. Even more approved of lincoln imprisoning dissenters. Even raping and murdering them. So why not?
Click to expand...


Millions of Americans once once supported lots of things.  How exactly does that make a bad thing right?  Oh wait.  It doesn't   Unless you are fishing for a way to make it supportable.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Funny thing...it sounds like the OP actually approves of the idea of imprisoning people who have done nothing wrong simply because of their religious or ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Very totalitarian.



the OP lied----there are no MILLON  muslims jailed
in china.    It seems to me that coyote endorses lies. 
BTW---china IS kinda totalitarian. ----had been for
a few thousand years


----------



## longknife

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing...it sounds like the OP actually approves of the idea of imprisoning people who have done nothing wrong simply because of their religious or ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Very totalitarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the OP lied----there are no MILLON  muslims jailed
> in china.    It seems to me that coyote endorses lies.
> BTW---china IS kinda totalitarian. ----had been for
> a few thousand years
Click to expand...


*Do you have the faintest idea of the size of China's population?*

*As of 2016, 1.379 BILLION!*

*So a mere million is a small portion.*

*Xinjiang has a population of over 21 million per Xinjiang - Wikipedia*

*That certainly does not mean it's right to lock up a million people for their beliefs. What is does say is that a totalitarian regime has established rules and is closely watching and controlling anyone who doesn't obey them. That is totally intolerable.*

*I wonder what so-called religion does the same?*


----------



## irosie91

longknife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing...it sounds like the OP actually approves of the idea of imprisoning people who have done nothing wrong simply because of their religious or ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Very totalitarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the OP lied----there are no MILLON  muslims jailed
> in china.    It seems to me that coyote endorses lies.
> BTW---china IS kinda totalitarian. ----had been for
> a few thousand years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you have the faintest idea of the size of China's population?*
> 
> *As of 2016, 1.379 BILLION!*
> 
> *So a mere million is a small portion.*
> 
> *Xinjiang has a population of over 21 million per Xinjiang - Wikipedia*
> 
> *That certainly does not mean it's right to lock up a million people for their beliefs. What is does say is that a totalitarian regime has established rules and is closely watching and controlling anyone who doesn't obey them. That is totally intolerable.*
> 
> *I wonder what so-called religion does the same?*
Click to expand...


I give up-----to which religion do you refer?    I do not believe that
china is imprisoning all muslims


----------



## longknife

irosie91 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing...it sounds like the OP actually approves of the idea of imprisoning people who have done nothing wrong simply because of their religious or ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Very totalitarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the OP lied----there are no MILLON  muslims jailed
> in china.    It seems to me that coyote endorses lies.
> BTW---china IS kinda totalitarian. ----had been for
> a few thousand years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you have the faintest idea of the size of China's population?*
> 
> *As of 2016, 1.379 BILLION!*
> 
> *So a mere million is a small portion.*
> 
> *Xinjiang has a population of over 21 million per Xinjiang - Wikipedia*
> 
> *That certainly does not mean it's right to lock up a million people for their beliefs. What is does say is that a totalitarian regime has established rules and is closely watching and controlling anyone who doesn't obey them. That is totally intolerable.*
> 
> *I wonder what so-called religion does the same?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give up-----to which religion do you refer?    I do not believe that
> china is imprisoning all muslims
Click to expand...


*Golly gee.*

*Which "religion" demands that you become one of them or face severe penalties up to and including DEATH?*

*I wonder.*


----------



## irosie91

longknife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing...it sounds like the OP actually approves of the idea of imprisoning people who have done nothing wrong simply because of their religious or ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Very totalitarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the OP lied----there are no MILLON  muslims jailed
> in china.    It seems to me that coyote endorses lies.
> BTW---china IS kinda totalitarian. ----had been for
> a few thousand years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you have the faintest idea of the size of China's population?*
> 
> *As of 2016, 1.379 BILLION!*
> 
> *So a mere million is a small portion.*
> 
> *Xinjiang has a population of over 21 million per Xinjiang - Wikipedia*
> 
> *That certainly does not mean it's right to lock up a million people for their beliefs. What is does say is that a totalitarian regime has established rules and is closely watching and controlling anyone who doesn't obey them. That is totally intolerable.*
> 
> *I wonder what so-called religion does the same?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give up-----to which religion do you refer?    I do not believe that
> china is imprisoning all muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Golly gee.*
> 
> *Which "religion" demands that you become one of them or face severe penalties up to and including DEATH?*
> 
> *I wonder.*
Click to expand...


well-----historically---several have.     One fairly trivial one was whatever
the "GREEK LIKE"  Assyrians were when they conquered Judea.    That's
what the holiday  Chanukah is all about  (remember---'wicked king
antiochus'???)    Historically both the pseudo-religions---Nazism and
Communism have.     Today the big offender is islam-----but somehow they
are being painted up  THE VICTIMS in China


----------



## Unkotare

Coyote said:


> Funny thing...it sounds like the OP actually approves of the idea of imprisoning people who have done nothing wrong simply because of their religious or ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Very totalitarian.




Very democrat party.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing...it sounds like the OP actually approves of the idea of imprisoning people who have done nothing wrong simply because of their religious or ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Very totalitarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the OP lied----there are no MILLON  muslims jailed
> in china.    It seems to me that coyote endorses lies.
> BTW---china IS kinda totalitarian. ----had been for
> a few thousand years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you have the faintest idea of the size of China's population?*
> 
> *As of 2016, 1.379 BILLION!*
> 
> *So a mere million is a small portion.*
> 
> *Xinjiang has a population of over 21 million per Xinjiang - Wikipedia*
> 
> *That certainly does not mean it's right to lock up a million people for their beliefs. What is does say is that a totalitarian regime has established rules and is closely watching and controlling anyone who doesn't obey them. That is totally intolerable.*
> 
> *I wonder what so-called religion does the same?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give up-----to which religion do you refer?    I do not believe that
> china is imprisoning all muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Golly gee.*
> 
> *Which "religion" demands that you become one of them or face severe penalties up to and including DEATH?*
> 
> *I wonder.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well-----historically---several have.     One fairly trivial one was whatever
> the "GREEK LIKE"  Assyrians were when they conquered Judea.    That's
> what the holiday  Chanukah is all about  (remember---'wicked king
> antiochus'???)    Historically both the pseudo-religions---Nazism and
> Communism have.     Today the big offender is islam-----but somehow they
> are being painted up  THE VICTIMS in China
Click to expand...

When innocent people are jailed they generally are victims no matter how much you hate them.


----------



## Coyote

Ironic that the same people who scream about religious freedom over a friggin wedding cake are applauding the jailing of people based on religion.  Good job people.


----------



## Coyote

......


irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing...it sounds like the OP actually approves of the idea of imprisoning people who have done nothing wrong simply because of their religious or ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Very totalitarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the OP lied----there are no MILLON  muslims jailed
> in china.    It seems to me that coyote endorses lies.
> BTW---china IS kinda totalitarian. ----had been for
> a few thousand years
Click to expand...

if the op lied, then disprove its claims.


----------



## abrere

Muslims have always been trouble, everywhere they've been allowed to go. China's being nice by not just machinegunning them on sight.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the OP lied----there are no MILLON  muslims jailed
> in china.    It seems to me that coyote endorses lies.
> BTW---china IS kinda totalitarian. ----had been for
> a few thousand years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you have the faintest idea of the size of China's population?*
> 
> *As of 2016, 1.379 BILLION!*
> 
> *So a mere million is a small portion.*
> 
> *Xinjiang has a population of over 21 million per Xinjiang - Wikipedia*
> 
> *That certainly does not mean it's right to lock up a million people for their beliefs. What is does say is that a totalitarian regime has established rules and is closely watching and controlling anyone who doesn't obey them. That is totally intolerable.*
> 
> *I wonder what so-called religion does the same?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give up-----to which religion do you refer?    I do not believe that
> china is imprisoning all muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Golly gee.*
> 
> *Which "religion" demands that you become one of them or face severe penalties up to and including DEATH?*
> 
> *I wonder.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well-----historically---several have.     One fairly trivial one was whatever
> the "GREEK LIKE"  Assyrians were when they conquered Judea.    That's
> what the holiday  Chanukah is all about  (remember---'wicked king
> antiochus'???)    Historically both the pseudo-religions---Nazism and
> Communism have.     Today the big offender is islam-----but somehow they
> are being painted up  THE VICTIMS in China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When innocent people are jailed they generally are victims no matter how much you hate them.
Click to expand...


your stinking fart----"NO MATTER HOW MUCH YOU HATE THEM"  is no more valid than your STINKING FART-----referencing your claim that I lied when I cited the dhimmi orphan law.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Ironic that the same people who scream about religious freedom over a friggin wedding cake are applauding the jailing of people based on religion.  Good job people.



you are having another HALLUCINATION ----"people applauding the jailing of people based on religion"    ---in china------are you still applauding the jailing of Zoroastrians in
Iran----AND  Bahai   and even ETHNIC ARABS-------of course you are.   Sorry---most of the jews fled the filth  you lick


----------



## longknife

*Police are reportedly cutting too-long dresses off ethnic minority women in the middle of streets in China*







With so many pro-Muslims in our media, I’m amazed this hasn’t been brought front and forward on all the networks.

_Uighur women in China's Xinjiang province have had their dresses cut by police in public, photos appear to show._

_China subjects Uighurs to extreme rules in an effort to crack down on religious extremism._

_Hundreds of thousands, if not one million, Uighurs are currently being held in "re-education centers"to indoctrinate them with the will of the Chinese Communist Party and abandon their traditional Muslim beliefs._

_Surveillance is also pervasive with tens of thousands of facial recognition cameras and biometric data used to monitor residents._

More @ Police are reportedly cutting too-long dresses off ethnic minority women in the middle of streets in China


----------



## irosie91

longknife said:


> *Police are reportedly cutting too-long dresses off ethnic minority women in the middle of streets in China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With so many pro-Muslims in our media, I’m amazed this hasn’t been brought front and forward on all the networks.
> 
> _Uighur women in China's Xinjiang province have had their dresses cut by police in public, photos appear to show._
> 
> _China subjects Uighurs to extreme rules in an effort to crack down on religious extremism._
> 
> _Hundreds of thousands, if not one million, Uighurs are currently being held in "re-education centers"to indoctrinate them with the will of the Chinese Communist Party and abandon their traditional Muslim beliefs._
> 
> _Surveillance is also pervasive with tens of thousands of facial recognition cameras and biometric data used to monitor residents._
> 
> More @ Police are reportedly cutting too-long dresses off ethnic minority women in the middle of streets in China



its a communist thing


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> ......
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing...it sounds like the OP actually approves of the idea of imprisoning people who have done nothing wrong simply because of their religious or ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Very totalitarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the OP lied----there are no MILLON  muslims jailed
> in china.    It seems to me that coyote endorses lies.
> BTW---china IS kinda totalitarian. ----had been for
> a few thousand years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the op lied, then disprove its claims.
Click to expand...


try again  LIAR------the op claimed that  a million people are  
IN JAIL------jail is little cells-----with BARS    I have seen jails ----
The Chinese have not put a MILLION PEOPLE IN JAIL-----they are SIMPLY oppressing lots of people------what else is new?    Where people who lived in the Ghettos that YOU AND YOURS  created---
"IN JAIL"?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Ironic that the same people who scream about religious freedom over a friggin wedding cake are applauding the jailing of people based on religion.  Good job people.




where do you see people APPLAUDING THE JAILING OF PEOPLE 
based on religion?      You definition of  'JAIL'  needs some work.  
People in the former soviet union were ALSO persecuted based on
religion-------did you define them as  "JAILED"?


----------



## Dan Stubbs

longknife said:


> Is it that they are not going to tolerate the imposition of Sharia?
> 
> _Hundreds of thousands, and potentially more than one million, people have been caught up in China's "re-education camps" over the last year._
> 
> _The camps, which operate outside the courts, are designed to indoctrinate ethnic minority Uighurs and force them to reject their religious beliefs._
> 
> _Bids for constructing or renovating these centers, as well as staff job ads, provide clear evidence of the purpose and scale of these re-education programs._
> 
> _Uighurs face constant surveillance in Xinjiang, which experts consider a testing ground for the a wider surveillance state._
> 
> Much more @ China is secretly imprisoning close to 1 million people — but they've left 2 big pieces of evidence behind


I know the Sheetheads in South China have been being a pain in the butt for China, no real time info has gotten out to the East about it.  It does not seem false that this could be happening.  I have not found any Sheethead links either.


----------



## irosie91

fncceo said:


> Who isn't in favour of shorter skirts?



Peter the Great-----in Russia-----in his bid to MODERNIZE Russia ----did a job on men who did not dress right or had beards


----------



## irosie91

Dan Stubbs said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it that they are not going to tolerate the imposition of Sharia?
> 
> _Hundreds of thousands, and potentially more than one million, people have been caught up in China's "re-education camps" over the last year._
> 
> _The camps, which operate outside the courts, are designed to indoctrinate ethnic minority Uighurs and force them to reject their religious beliefs._
> 
> _Bids for constructing or renovating these centers, as well as staff job ads, provide clear evidence of the purpose and scale of these re-education programs._
> 
> _Uighurs face constant surveillance in Xinjiang, which experts consider a testing ground for the a wider surveillance state._
> 
> Much more @ China is secretly imprisoning close to 1 million people — but they've left 2 big pieces of evidence behind
> 
> 
> 
> I know the Sheetheads in South China have been being a pain in the butt for China, no real time info has gotten out to the East about it.  It does not seem false that this could be happening.  I have not found any Sheethead links either.
Click to expand...


I have no doubt that the Chinese are oppressing muslims and their  OUTWARD PRACTICES         Chinese society has "always"  demanded
---CONFORM


----------



## Coyote

longknife said:


> *Police are reportedly cutting too-long dresses off ethnic minority women in the middle of streets in China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With so many pro-Muslims in our media, I’m amazed this hasn’t been brought front and forward on all the networks.
> 
> _Uighur women in China's Xinjiang province have had their dresses cut by police in public, photos appear to show._
> 
> _China subjects Uighurs to extreme rules in an effort to crack down on religious extremism._
> 
> _Hundreds of thousands, if not one million, Uighurs are currently being held in "re-education centers"to indoctrinate them with the will of the Chinese Communist Party and abandon their traditional Muslim beliefs._
> 
> _Surveillance is also pervasive with tens of thousands of facial recognition cameras and biometric data used to monitor residents._
> 
> More @ Police are reportedly cutting too-long dresses off ethnic minority women in the middle of streets in China


Do you think this is a good thing?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic that the same people who scream about religious freedom over a friggin wedding cake are applauding the jailing of people based on religion.  Good job people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you see people APPLAUDING THE JAILING OF PEOPLE
> based on religion?      You definition of  'JAIL'  needs some work.
> People in the former soviet union were ALSO persecuted based on
> religion-------did you define them as  "JAILED"?
Click to expand...


The OP said imprisoned. What is your problem? Are you one of the applauders?


----------



## Syriusly

longknife said:


> Is it that they are not going to tolerate the imposition of Sharia?
> 
> _Hundreds of thousands, and potentially more than one million, people have been caught up in China's "re-education camps" over the last year._
> 
> _The camps, which operate outside the courts, are designed to indoctrinate ethnic minority Uighurs and force them to reject their religious beliefs._
> 
> _Bids for constructing or renovating these centers, as well as staff job ads, provide clear evidence of the purpose and scale of these re-education programs._
> 
> _Uighurs face constant surveillance in Xinjiang, which experts consider a testing ground for the a wider surveillance state._
> 
> Much more @ China is secretly imprisoning close to 1 million people — but they've left 2 big pieces of evidence behind



Who is surprised that the Chinese government is repressing a religious minority?

Now the real question is whether you agree with what China is doing.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic that the same people who scream about religious freedom over a friggin wedding cake are applauding the jailing of people based on religion.  Good job people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you see people APPLAUDING THE JAILING OF PEOPLE
> based on religion?      You definition of  'JAIL'  needs some work.
> People in the former soviet union were ALSO persecuted based on
> religion-------did you define them as  "JAILED"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP said imprisoned. What is your problem? Are you one of the applauders?
Click to expand...


you are PROJECTING in your usual disgusting manner,  coyote.  
I have explained   CLEARLY------that the term  "imprisoned"   does
not apply unless you want to be STUPID----a status you so, clearly, 
demonstrate.    I did say that they are oppressed in the same manner
that Russian communists OPPRESSED religion in the USSR HEYDAY---
not a condistio I APPLAUD OR DENY


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it that they are not going to tolerate the imposition of Sharia?
> 
> _Hundreds of thousands, and potentially more than one million, people have been caught up in China's "re-education camps" over the last year._
> 
> _The camps, which operate outside the courts, are designed to indoctrinate ethnic minority Uighurs and force them to reject their religious beliefs._
> 
> _Bids for constructing or renovating these centers, as well as staff job ads, provide clear evidence of the purpose and scale of these re-education programs._
> 
> _Uighurs face constant surveillance in Xinjiang, which experts consider a testing ground for the a wider surveillance state._
> 
> Much more @ China is secretly imprisoning close to 1 million people — but they've left 2 big pieces of evidence behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is surprised that the Chinese government is repressing a religious minority?
> 
> Now the real question is whether you agree with what China is doing.
Click to expand...


so far I have not seen anyone AGREE with religious oppression-----I have seen the really DEPRAVED insist that the whole muslim population is
BEHIND BARS and also insisting that  SHE KNOWS SOME PEOPLE WHO ARE DELIGHTED OVER THE "FACT"


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it that they are not going to tolerate the imposition of Sharia?
> 
> _Hundreds of thousands, and potentially more than one million, people have been caught up in China's "re-education camps" over the last year._
> 
> _The camps, which operate outside the courts, are designed to indoctrinate ethnic minority Uighurs and force them to reject their religious beliefs._
> 
> _Bids for constructing or renovating these centers, as well as staff job ads, provide clear evidence of the purpose and scale of these re-education programs._
> 
> _Uighurs face constant surveillance in Xinjiang, which experts consider a testing ground for the a wider surveillance state._
> 
> Much more @ China is secretly imprisoning close to 1 million people — but they've left 2 big pieces of evidence behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is surprised that the Chinese government is repressing a religious minority?
> 
> Now the real question is whether you agree with what China is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so far I have not seen anyone AGREE with religious oppression-----I have seen the really DEPRAVED insist that the whole muslim population is
> BEHIND BARS and also insisting that  SHE KNOWS SOME PEOPLE WHO ARE DELIGHTED OVER THE "FACT"
Click to expand...


So do you agree with what China is doing- or disagree?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic that the same people who scream about religious freedom over a friggin wedding cake are applauding the jailing of people based on religion.  Good job people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you see people APPLAUDING THE JAILING OF PEOPLE
> based on religion?      You definition of  'JAIL'  needs some work.
> People in the former soviet union were ALSO persecuted based on
> religion-------did you define them as  "JAILED"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP said imprisoned. What is your problem? Are you one of the applauders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are PROJECTING in your usual disgusting manner,  coyote.
> I have explained   CLEARLY------that the term  "imprisoned"   does
> not apply unless you want to be STUPID----a status you so, clearly,
> demonstrate.    I did say that they are oppressed in the same manner
> that Russian communists OPPRESSED religion in the USSR HEYDAY---
> not a condistio I APPLAUD OR DENY
Click to expand...

“Re-education camps”

China 'holding at least 120,000 Uighurs in re-education camps'


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic that the same people who scream about religious freedom over a friggin wedding cake are applauding the jailing of people based on religion.  Good job people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you see people APPLAUDING THE JAILING OF PEOPLE
> based on religion?      You definition of  'JAIL'  needs some work.
> People in the former soviet union were ALSO persecuted based on
> religion-------did you define them as  "JAILED"?
Click to expand...

You were quite supportive of Myamar’s Actions towards its Muslim population.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic that the same people who scream about religious freedom over a friggin wedding cake are applauding the jailing of people based on religion.  Good job people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you see people APPLAUDING THE JAILING OF PEOPLE
> based on religion?      You definition of  'JAIL'  needs some work.
> People in the former soviet union were ALSO persecuted based on
> religion-------did you define them as  "JAILED"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP said imprisoned. What is your problem? Are you one of the applauders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are PROJECTING in your usual disgusting manner,  coyote.
> I have explained   CLEARLY------that the term  "imprisoned"   does
> not apply unless you want to be STUPID----a status you so, clearly,
> demonstrate.    I did say that they are oppressed in the same manner
> that Russian communists OPPRESSED religion in the USSR HEYDAY---
> not a condistio I APPLAUD OR DENY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Re-education camps”
> 
> China 'holding at least 120,000 Uighurs in re-education camps'
Click to expand...


yes------the soviet Russians did that too.     ----for RECALCITRANT CASES-----obviously not   MILLIONS.    The soviet Russians sometimes applied a
DIAGNOSIS-------"mental illness"


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic that the same people who scream about religious freedom over a friggin wedding cake are applauding the jailing of people based on religion.  Good job people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you see people APPLAUDING THE JAILING OF PEOPLE
> based on religion?      You definition of  'JAIL'  needs some work.
> People in the former soviet union were ALSO persecuted based on
> religion-------did you define them as  "JAILED"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were quite supportive of Myamar’s Actions towards its Muslim population.
Click to expand...


wrong again----I DISCUSSED that phenomenon IN CONTEXT.     I am not you------I do not insist that it is perfectly ok to  RAPE NON MUSLIM ORPHANS AND ENSLAVE THEM AS DID YOU.     (and deny it ever happened -----as it has to HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS)   
I brought up the REALITIES  of that  PLACE------one of the realities is the vile filth of MUSLIM  INDONESIA-----also a ONE TIME BUDDHIST 
COUNTRY     Are you still celebrating the destruction of the Yazidis?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic that the same people who scream about religious freedom over a friggin wedding cake are applauding the jailing of people based on religion.  Good job people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you see people APPLAUDING THE JAILING OF PEOPLE
> based on religion?      You definition of  'JAIL'  needs some work.
> People in the former soviet union were ALSO persecuted based on
> religion-------did you define them as  "JAILED"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were quite supportive of Myamar’s Actions towards its Muslim population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again----I DISCUSSED that phenomenon IN CONTEXT.     I am not you------I do not insist that it is perfectly ok to  RAPE NON MUSLIM ORPHANS AND ENSLAVE THEM AS DID YOU.     (and deny it ever happened -----as it has to HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS)
> I brought up the REALITIES  of that  PLACE------one of the realities is the vile filth of MUSLIM  INDONESIA-----also a ONE TIME BUDDHIST
> COUNTRY     Are you still celebrating the destruction of the Yazidis?
Click to expand...

Thanks for clarifying your stand on vile filth.  It makes your support of the Bhuddists no less reprehensible.


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> Funny thing...it sounds like the OP actually approves of the idea of imprisoning people who have done nothing wrong simply because of their religious or ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Very totalitarian.


----------------------------------   aw its 'china' and they have a problem that they are taking care of Coyote .


----------



## Gracie

Maybe its just me but....if it is so bad for them in China...why are they going there or even staying there?


----------



## Gracie

Syriusly said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it that they are not going to tolerate the imposition of Sharia?
> 
> _Hundreds of thousands, and potentially more than one million, people have been caught up in China's "re-education camps" over the last year._
> 
> _The camps, which operate outside the courts, are designed to indoctrinate ethnic minority Uighurs and force them to reject their religious beliefs._
> 
> _Bids for constructing or renovating these centers, as well as staff job ads, provide clear evidence of the purpose and scale of these re-education programs._
> 
> _Uighurs face constant surveillance in Xinjiang, which experts consider a testing ground for the a wider surveillance state._
> 
> Much more @ China is secretly imprisoning close to 1 million people — but they've left 2 big pieces of evidence behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is surprised that the Chinese government is repressing a religious minority?
> 
> Now the real question is whether you agree with what China is doing.
Click to expand...

Their beach, their waves. Don't like it? LEAVE. Seems simple to me.


----------



## Gracie

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic that the same people who scream about religious freedom over a friggin wedding cake are applauding the jailing of people based on religion.  Good job people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you see people APPLAUDING THE JAILING OF PEOPLE
> based on religion?      You definition of  'JAIL'  needs some work.
> People in the former soviet union were ALSO persecuted based on
> religion-------did you define them as  "JAILED"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP said imprisoned. What is your problem? Are you one of the applauders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are PROJECTING in your usual disgusting manner,  coyote.
> I have explained   CLEARLY------that the term  "imprisoned"   does
> not apply unless you want to be STUPID----a status you so, clearly,
> demonstrate.    I did say that they are oppressed in the same manner
> that Russian communists OPPRESSED religion in the USSR HEYDAY---
> not a condistio I APPLAUD OR DENY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Re-education camps”
> 
> China 'holding at least 120,000 Uighurs in re-education camps'
Click to expand...

Wow. Shades of jewish people being stuffed in squalid areas. However..it doesn't say whether the people are free to leave the country if they so choose...whereas jews could not.


----------



## pismoe

irosie91 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who isn't in favour of shorter skirts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter the Great-----in Russia-----in his bid to MODERNIZE Russia ----did a job on men who did not dress right or had beards
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------  Old Believers , i have met a few .  ---------   sorry , just a comment .


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it that they are not going to tolerate the imposition of Sharia?
> 
> _Hundreds of thousands, and potentially more than one million, people have been caught up in China's "re-education camps" over the last year._
> 
> _The camps, which operate outside the courts, are designed to indoctrinate ethnic minority Uighurs and force them to reject their religious beliefs._
> 
> _Bids for constructing or renovating these centers, as well as staff job ads, provide clear evidence of the purpose and scale of these re-education programs._
> 
> _Uighurs face constant surveillance in Xinjiang, which experts consider a testing ground for the a wider surveillance state._
> 
> Much more @ China is secretly imprisoning close to 1 million people — but they've left 2 big pieces of evidence behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is surprised that the Chinese government is repressing a religious minority?
> 
> Now the real question is whether you agree with what China is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their beach, their waves. Don't like it? LEAVE. Seems simple to me.
Click to expand...

That is their homeland.


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic that the same people who scream about religious freedom over a friggin wedding cake are applauding the jailing of people based on religion.  Good job people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you see people APPLAUDING THE JAILING OF PEOPLE
> based on religion?      You definition of  'JAIL'  needs some work.
> People in the former soviet union were ALSO persecuted based on
> religion-------did you define them as  "JAILED"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP said imprisoned. What is your problem? Are you one of the applauders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are PROJECTING in your usual disgusting manner,  coyote.
> I have explained   CLEARLY------that the term  "imprisoned"   does
> not apply unless you want to be STUPID----a status you so, clearly,
> demonstrate.    I did say that they are oppressed in the same manner
> that Russian communists OPPRESSED religion in the USSR HEYDAY---
> not a condistio I APPLAUD OR DENY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Re-education camps”
> 
> China 'holding at least 120,000 Uighurs in re-education camps'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Shades of jewish people being stuffed in squalid areas. However..it doesn't say whether the people are free to leave the country if they so choose...whereas jews could not.
Click to expand...

Why should they leave their own country?


----------



## Gracie

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where do you see people APPLAUDING THE JAILING OF PEOPLE
> based on religion?      You definition of  'JAIL'  needs some work.
> People in the former soviet union were ALSO persecuted based on
> religion-------did you define them as  "JAILED"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP said imprisoned. What is your problem? Are you one of the applauders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are PROJECTING in your usual disgusting manner,  coyote.
> I have explained   CLEARLY------that the term  "imprisoned"   does
> not apply unless you want to be STUPID----a status you so, clearly,
> demonstrate.    I did say that they are oppressed in the same manner
> that Russian communists OPPRESSED religion in the USSR HEYDAY---
> not a condistio I APPLAUD OR DENY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Re-education camps”
> 
> China 'holding at least 120,000 Uighurs in re-education camps'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Shades of jewish people being stuffed in squalid areas. However..it doesn't say whether the people are free to leave the country if they so choose...whereas jews could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they leave their own country?
Click to expand...

Oh. I thought they immigrated there.
Well, that IS a conundrum, isn't it?


----------



## pismoe

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP said imprisoned. What is your problem? Are you one of the applauders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are PROJECTING in your usual disgusting manner,  coyote.
> I have explained   CLEARLY------that the term  "imprisoned"   does
> not apply unless you want to be STUPID----a status you so, clearly,
> demonstrate.    I did say that they are oppressed in the same manner
> that Russian communists OPPRESSED religion in the USSR HEYDAY---
> not a condistio I APPLAUD OR DENY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Re-education camps”
> 
> China 'holding at least 120,000 Uighurs in re-education camps'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Shades of jewish people being stuffed in squalid areas. However..it doesn't say whether the people are free to leave the country if they so choose...whereas jews could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they leave their own country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. I thought they immigrated there.
> Well, that IS a conundrum, isn't it?
Click to expand...

----------------------------------  not really a big deal for China is it ??   An trouble making enemy population in the Chinese population shouldn't be hard to take care of in China .


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP said imprisoned. What is your problem? Are you one of the applauders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are PROJECTING in your usual disgusting manner,  coyote.
> I have explained   CLEARLY------that the term  "imprisoned"   does
> not apply unless you want to be STUPID----a status you so, clearly,
> demonstrate.    I did say that they are oppressed in the same manner
> that Russian communists OPPRESSED religion in the USSR HEYDAY---
> not a condistio I APPLAUD OR DENY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Re-education camps”
> 
> China 'holding at least 120,000 Uighurs in re-education camps'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Shades of jewish people being stuffed in squalid areas. However..it doesn't say whether the people are free to leave the country if they so choose...whereas jews could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they leave their own country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. I thought they immigrated there.
> Well, that IS a conundrum, isn't it?
Click to expand...

They are one of the many ethnic minorities China conquered


----------



## Gracie

Again...its a conundrum. If China conquered them..then they now belong to China and China rule. If they ARE free to leave..maybe they should. The jews were not thrilled to have to leave their homes either, prior to being murdered..but they did to survive.


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> Again...its a conundrum. If China conquered them..then they now belong to China and China rule. If they ARE free to leave..maybe they should. The jews were not thrilled to have to leave their homes either, prior to being murdered..but they did to survive.


They should not have to...


----------



## pismoe

just so they don't come to the USA in my lifetime .   They do have he GOBI to escape to though .


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...its a conundrum. If China conquered them..then they now belong to China and China rule. If they ARE free to leave..maybe they should. The jews were not thrilled to have to leave their homes either, prior to being murdered..but they did to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> They should not have to...
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------  well , they may have to .   Heck ,  its China and the Chinese are or can be a very practical people Coyote .


----------



## Unkotare

The Uyghurs are generally pretty moderate in their practice of Islam, though in recent decades the push to radicalize has visited them as well. They have been a part of the ethnic mix of China for centuries. The Han Chinese have long considered them not people to fuck with on a personal level. 

Good folk for the most part in my book.


----------



## Gracie

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...its a conundrum. If China conquered them..then they now belong to China and China rule. If they ARE free to leave..maybe they should. The jews were not thrilled to have to leave their homes either, prior to being murdered..but they did to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> They should not have to...
Click to expand...

If they want to be more free...then they better. Or stay and complain. Like I said...its China. Their beach, their waves.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> The Uyghurs are generally pretty moderate in their practice of Islam, though in recent decades the push to radicalize has visited them as well. They have been a part of the ethnic mix of China for centuries. The Han Chinese have long considered them not people to fuck with on a personal level.
> 
> Good folk for the most part in my book.






Had many a beer with some Uighur friends in Xi'an back in the day. Got into a couple of fights side by side with those same friends. And one young Uighur lady......long ago...


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic that the same people who scream about religious freedom over a friggin wedding cake are applauding the jailing of people based on religion.  Good job people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you see people APPLAUDING THE JAILING OF PEOPLE
> based on religion?      You definition of  'JAIL'  needs some work.
> People in the former soviet union were ALSO persecuted based on
> religion-------did you define them as  "JAILED"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP said imprisoned. What is your problem? Are you one of the applauders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are PROJECTING in your usual disgusting manner,  coyote.
> I have explained   CLEARLY------that the term  "imprisoned"   does
> not apply unless you want to be STUPID----a status you so, clearly,
> demonstrate.    I did say that they are oppressed in the same manner
> that Russian communists OPPRESSED religion in the USSR HEYDAY---
> not a condistio I APPLAUD OR DENY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Re-education camps”
> 
> China 'holding at least 120,000 Uighurs in re-education camps'
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------   probably not enough and the reeducation probably won't work .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where do you see people APPLAUDING THE JAILING OF PEOPLE
> based on religion?      You definition of  'JAIL'  needs some work.
> People in the former soviet union were ALSO persecuted based on
> religion-------did you define them as  "JAILED"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP said imprisoned. What is your problem? Are you one of the applauders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are PROJECTING in your usual disgusting manner,  coyote.
> I have explained   CLEARLY------that the term  "imprisoned"   does
> not apply unless you want to be STUPID----a status you so, clearly,
> demonstrate.    I did say that they are oppressed in the same manner
> that Russian communists OPPRESSED religion in the USSR HEYDAY---
> not a condistio I APPLAUD OR DENY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Re-education camps”
> 
> China 'holding at least 120,000 Uighurs in re-education camps'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Shades of jewish people being stuffed in squalid areas. However..it doesn't say whether the people are free to leave the country if they so choose...whereas jews could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they leave their own country?
Click to expand...


Agreed, yes the Uighur's are on their own lands.

None the less though, they too aren't the original peoples, exactly.

Tocharians an Indo-European peoples, known for quite a bit of light colored features are the original peoples of the Tarim Basin..

They were probably something most similar in looks, and language to a Tajik..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> The Uyghurs are generally pretty moderate in their practice of Islam, though in recent decades the push to radicalize has visited them as well. They have been a part of the ethnic mix of China for centuries. The Han Chinese have long considered them not people to fuck with on a personal level.
> 
> Good folk for the most part in my book.



Europeans are about as guilty of terrorism as the Turkic, and Indonesian Muslims are.

On the other hand, Jews, and even much more so Arabs, are more likely to be terrorists than Turkic's, Europeans, or Indonesians.

It's truly more about race, than anything else.


----------



## pismoe

i don't care about the Terrorism .   I just see 'islam' as being incompatible with the USA , the West  , Western law , traditions , thinking , USA Constitution and most everything else Western   Sob .


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> i don't care about the Terrorism .   I just see 'islam' as being incompatible with the USA , the West  , Western law , traditions , thinking , USA Constitution and most everything else Western   Sob .


---------------------------------------   and i think that the Chinese are finding out that 'muslim' are also a problem in China   Sob.


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't care about the Terrorism .   I just see 'islam' as being incompatible with the USA , the West  , Western law , traditions , thinking , USA Constitution and most everything else Western   Sob .
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------   and i think that the Chinese are finding out that 'muslim' are also a problem in China   Sob.
Click to expand...



“Finding out”? Muslims have been part of China for centuries.


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> i don't care about the Terrorism .   I just see 'islam' as being incompatible with the USA , the West  , Western law , traditions , thinking , USA Constitution and most everything else Western   Sob .



Because you are ignorant and afraid.


----------



## Syriusly

Gracie said:


> Again...its a conundrum. If China conquered them..then they now belong to China and China rule. If they ARE free to leave..maybe they should. The jews were not thrilled to have to leave their homes either, prior to being murdered..but they did to survive.



So in essence you are saying that the issue wasn't Germany killing the Jews- but that the Jews should have left Germany?


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> just so they don't come to the USA in my lifetime .   They do have he GOBI to escape to though .



Just like so many Americans felt about the Jewish refugees from Nazi Germany.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Uyghurs are generally pretty moderate in their practice of Islam, though in recent decades the push to radicalize has visited them as well. They have been a part of the ethnic mix of China for centuries. The Han Chinese have long considered them not people to fuck with on a personal level.
> 
> Good folk for the most part in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans are about as guilty of terrorism as the Turkic, and Indonesian Muslims are.
> 
> On the other hand, Jews, and even much more so Arabs, are more likely to be terrorists than Turkic's, Europeans, or Indonesians.
> 
> It's truly more about race, than anything else.
Click to expand...


 It never fails...we have one hate group bringing in Jews and another hate group bringing in Muslims.

I'm amazed at how you are able to insert Jews into every conversation.


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> just so they don't come to the USA in my lifetime .   They do have he GOBI to escape to though .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like so many Americans felt about the Jewish refugees from Nazi Germany.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   so what Syriusly ??   Course , muslim or JEW , they are 2 different things  with one being bad and alien and the other being decent and acceptable Syriusly .


----------



## pismoe

and just saw you comment but the 'uighers' are probably welcome to stay in China if they get reeducated and change their ways  Syriusly .


----------

